# Puppy Food Problem



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Need some advice. Cash has been home 4 days and I am out of the food his breeder was feeding him. She gave me a little bag and I was mixing it in with Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy because I wanted to change it over after doing a lot of research on here. She was feeding him Pro Plan Performance. 

He ate fine when the food was mixed, but now that I am sprinkling in the old food (because its almost gone) he doesn't want to eat. He just sits at his bowl and whines. He keeps walking back over to it, but when he smells it he whines and walks away. He really hasn't eaten much of it at all today. 

I would just go buy another small bag of the Pro Plan and keep mixing for longer, but the specific kind only comes in a 40 lb bag and costs $40. It's not specifically for a puppy either. 

What should I do?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you tried just the BB?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

GSDSunshine said:


> Have you tried just the BB?


With plenty of exercise and controlling the food,he'll give in eventually.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, I've tried just the Blue Buffalo, and he whines, walks away, comes back 10 minutes later, takes a bite, whines, walks away...and so on. 

Is there dangers in just mixing the two foods until both bags are gone and then re-evaluating things? I threw away my receipt for the BB so I'm stuck with it. It is only a 15 lb bag.

Or should I just suck it up, chalk it up to a mistake, buy a different brand, and take the $35 hit. I can afford it, I just hate wasting money.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs aren't notoriously finicky, but sometimes I can tell that they don't enjoy the taste (or more probably, the smell) of certain foods. I don't force them to eat it, I will just pass the food along to someone who's dog might enjoy it more.

I don't think it would hurt to get another bag of the PP Performance and keep mixing with the BB, it's only a 15 lb. bag, which shouldn't take too long to finish. Good luck!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

milkmoney11 said:


> Or should I just suck it up, chalk it up to a mistake, buy a different brand, and take the $35 hit. I can afford it, I just hate wasting money.


probably. i do think our dogs should enjoy what they are eating, if at all possible.

i have never fed this food, but there see to be an awful lot of members here who have had very good success with Wellness Super 5 Large Breed Puppy. it should be easy to find (i think Petco carries it). it seems to be one of the most often suggested foods for our pups.


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> probably. i do think our dogs should enjoy what they are eating, if at all possible.
> 
> i have never fed this food, but there see to be an awful lot of members here who have had very good success with Wellness Super 5 Large Breed Puppy. it should be easy to find (i think Petco carries it). it seems to be one of the most often suggested foods for our pups.


This is what a bought actually. He loves the taste, but....new problem...he's got really runny poop from it. Probably because he's had 3 foods in the last week. His poor little stomach is probably like..."What the %&$*". 

I guess I'll just wait for it to firm up. If it doesn't after a week we'll see....

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

milkmoney11 said:


> Is there dangers in just mixing the two foods until both bags are gone and then re-evaluating things? I threw away my receipt for the BB so I'm stuck with it. It is only a 15 lb bag.
> 
> Or should I just suck it up, chalk it up to a mistake, buy a different brand, and take the $35 hit. I can afford it, I just hate wasting money.


No you're not. Most places will accept an open bag without a receipt. I've returned one before. Granted, you'll end up with store credit, but they will likely take it back.

If he really doesn't want it, try something else. You're obviously trying to upgrade his food. Som other choices that are similar in quality (or better) than BB that will probably be around the same choice are Innova and Wellness 5.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

*BB Large Breed Puppt food*

My new guy came from Germany three days ago. He is still picking at it. But I have bought two large bags. The vet said to give him time and to put a little canned food for smell and taste in to help. He is still adjusting to a new envionment. More exercise in the next few days should help.
We shall see.
Paul

Balko von der Kapphohe


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Update.

I have just been continuing to feed the BB and he has given in and is eating much better. I'm not sure if he's just used to it now or eating because he's got no choice. I will monitor the situation and when the bag is close to gone decide if I want to switch over. Wellness 5 for large breed puppy seems to be highly recommended here.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I think what you did was great. We have a TON of threads on here about how puppies decide they don't like the food. They hold out to see if you will give them something new, or something tastier. So we try things to make them eat and they learn very quickly that if they hold out, mommy or daddy will put yummier thing in our bowls. (yep, they are that smart). Shortly after I got my guy we had the problem with him not wanting to eat. So I gave in a switched. I thought something had to be wrong.... It may have been... but after that if he didn't eat, oh well. Fodd will be coming at dinner, you already know what is on the menu. Now I don't have a problem, although I am currently feeding raw, so it is a bit different IMO.

Bottom line, if you want to change to something else then make sure you do it on your terms, not his. lol

And I'm glad the pup is eating again.


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

Orijen is another highly recommended brand...a bit pricey though, just spent $35 on a 15 lb bag


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I really liked Wellness LB puppy. If hes having runny poop, part of the problem might be that it's richer than the PP. It might be a case of overfeeding that food. 

I would try cutting back (just a little) what he's getting for a couple days to let him settle, I would also consider adding some pumpkin to help him transition.


----------



## brew1985 (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't want to jack this thread but I'm currently feeding my 9 wk old Canidae ALS, we just bumped his intake up by about 1.5 cups a day and he started getting diarrhea, should I scale back or keep it going till he adjusts? We're going to start adding some Orijen slowly too


----------



## milkmoney11 (Feb 11, 2010)

brew1985 said:


> I don't want to jack this thread but I'm currently feeding my 9 wk old Canidae ALS, we just bumped his intake up by about 1.5 cups a day and he started getting diarrhea, should I scale back or keep it going till he adjusts? We're going to start adding some Orijen slowly too


Jack Away... It is all good info. on puppy food.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

brew1985 said:


> I don't want to jack this thread but I'm currently feeding my 9 wk old Canidae ALS, we just bumped his intake up by about 1.5 cups a day and he started getting diarrhea, should I scale back or keep it going till he adjusts? We're going to start adding some Orijen slowly too


if the diarrhea coincided with the increase, id definitely cut back. when i think my dog needs more food, the increases are ususally very small (maybe 1/4 cup). if she is looking ribby after a week, another 1/4 cup, and so on. Canidae is somewhat high calorie. 1 1/2 cups is over 900 calories being added all at once.


----------

